# Log4J + ZielLogVerzeichnis + ZielLogDatei im Code bestimmen zur Laufzeit



## P_H_I_L (13. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
eine kurze Frage! Seit ein paar Tagen arbeite ich mit Log4J! Gefällt mir sehr gut. Habe eine *.prop.. Datei erstellt wo der Pfad drinnen steht, in dem die LogDatei täglich weggeschrieben wird:



```
log4j.rootLogger=DEBUG, MeinConsoleAppender, MeinDaRoFiAppender

log4j.appender.MeinConsoleAppender=org.apache.log4j.ConsoleAppender
log4j.appender.MeinConsoleAppender.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout
log4j.appender.MeinConsoleAppender.layout.ConversionPattern=%d{ISO8601} %-5p [%t] %c: %m%n

log4j.appender.MeinDaRoFiAppender=org.apache.log4j.DailyRollingFileAppender
log4j.appender.MeinDaRoFiAppender.datePattern='.'yyyy-MM-dd
log4j.appender.MeinDaRoFiAppender.file=c:/logs/myXLog.log
log4j.appender.MeinDaRoFiAppender.maxFileSize=20MB
log4j.appender.MeinDaRoFiAppender.layout=org.apache.log4j.PatternLayout
log4j.appender.MeinDaRoFiAppender.layout.ConversionPattern=%d{ISO8601} %-5p [%t] %c: %m%n
```

Jetzt würde ich aber gerne das ganze System dynamisch halten und den Pfad mir aus der DB lesen u. zurLaufzeit beim Loggen setzen! Geht das denn auch? Um Hilfe/Tipps wäre ich dankbar 


Kann man den den Pfad + Datei im code setzen, wohin die LogDatei geschrieben werden soll? 
Lg,
Philipp


----------



## P_H_I_L (26. November 2009)

kann niemand helfen


----------



## vfl_freak (26. November 2009)

Moin Philipp,

möglicherweise hilft dir diese Seite weiter:
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-log4j.htm

Dort wird augenscheinlich so etwas, wie Du suchst, beschrieben 

Ich habe keine Erfahrung damit, da ich immer nur den statischen Teil der .prop nutze 

Gruß
Klaus


----------

